
GitHub – Version controlled user group meetups - tschuermans
http://tschuermans.be/2016/03/version-controlled-ug-meetups/
======
Mojah
This is a very cool & nerdy idea: makes organising user groups a much more
public event and encourages _more_ user groups and contribution.

I like it!

